
How Covid-19 Is Making Millions of Americans Healthier - dmitriy_ko
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/18/opinion/covid-cooking-health.html
======
aaron695
No.

We all joke about 'grazing' but it's a long term habit that will be hard to
kick.

And it was never about restaurant eat in meals, it was always about cheap
takeaway and cheap frozen dinners.

